# Gunsmith?



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Pensacola or Mobile, who's the best? Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

What do you need done?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

have a Remington R25 .308 that will not eject correctly. Called Remington and tried to do what they said but still not 100%. If I have to ship it I have to take scope off and it's just a pain in the rear.


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Not trying to derail thread but how do you like the R25 good/bad? I'm trying to decide between R25 and Ruger Gun Scout.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought the gun for my youngest son. Put the trijcon 3x15x56 accupoint. It is fine. He was shooting a 7.08 Rugar. He's only 10 but has killed a couple of bucks most grown men would be proud of. It is a minor fix I believe.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*pensacola*

rick @ lock & gun on garden st. i promise you will like him. "keep smiling"


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Mr. Terry Marsh up in Walnut Hill, he is the best there is with any kind of gun, take it to him and not only will it work properly it will drive tacks at 100 yds.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

+1 for Rick at lock and gun


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks guys I appreciate it


----------

